# Hapkido - San Antonio, TX



## JimB (Jul 5, 2004)

Hopefully you guys can help me. 

I am looking for a hapkido instructor in San Antonio, Texas. 

I have seen several advertisements on web sites but it seems like these guys advertise to get people to call them then spring the bad news on you that they do not teach hapkido. 

Thank you in advance.  

Jim


----------



## glad2bhere (Jul 5, 2004)

Dear Jim: 

Are you looking for a particular tradition or lineage or style of Hapkido? I was sure that both the KSW and HRD people had groups in that area. I bet a Yellow Pages search of the Area would turn up more than af ew independents. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## JimB (Jul 5, 2004)

Bruce, 

I currently take Sun Moo hapkido under the USKMAF.  I have done the yellow pages and white pages search along with the web searches.  And sent a few emails to MA instructors in the city, all with negative replies.  

There are indeed some phone numbers for hapkido in SA, unfortunately the phone numbers I have called do not work and the web sites that advertise, do just that advertise without the instruction. 

I cannot imagine a city as big as SA not having a similar form of hapkido. 

The closest USKMAF is in Austin.  

I hoped that one of the members on the board would have first hand knowledge of something.  

Thanks

Respectfully, 
Jim






			
				glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Dear Jim:
> 
> Are you looking for a particular tradition or lineage or style of Hapkido? I was sure that both the KSW and HRD people had groups in that area. I bet a Yellow Pages search of the Area would turn up more than af ew independents. FWIW.
> 
> ...


----------



## kwanjang (Jul 6, 2004)

JimB said:
			
		

> Bruce,
> 
> I currently take Sun Moo hapkido under the USKMAF.  I have done the yellow pages and white pages search along with the web searches.  And sent a few emails to MA instructors in the city, all with negative replies.
> 
> ...



I would ask Master JR West for his advise on the issue.  If there are no USKMAF schools there, and he has no advise for you, I can recommend the Kuk Sool school of Chief Master Suh In-joo.  He is an excellent Instructor, but you may not care for the politics of the WKSA org.


----------



## JimB (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you

Master West has been out of pocket for a while.  My instructor is going through his office for assistance. 

I will look into your recommendation.  

VR
Jim




			
				kwanjang said:
			
		

> I would ask Master JR West for his advise on the issue. If there are no USKMAF schools there, and he has no advise for you, I can recommend the Kuk Sool school of Chief Master Suh In-joo. He is an excellent Instructor, but you may not care for the politics of the WKSA org.


----------



## kwanjang (Jul 6, 2004)

You are welcome  I wish you success.


----------



## flortiz (Jan 26, 2011)

kwanjang said:


> I would ask Master JR West for his advise on the issue.  If there are no USKMAF schools there, and he has no advise for you, I can recommend the Kuk Sool school of Chief Master Suh In-joo.  He is an excellent Instructor, but you may not care for the politics of the WKSA org.


Hey Im in the same boat as you. I was training in nashville with my instructor but family matters came up. My instructor has informed me that there is only one instructor in San Antonio. I have his Email. The only reaso I could not train with him is because he does his at Lackland Airforce Base. So I dont have anyway to get in,but if you have any kind of military pass or etc. You mught be able to get in and train. Heres my emai.... hapkido.fol@gmail.com   My name is fabian and will be glad to give you his email. So far what I know about the instructor is he was trained with master Holcombe Thomas's group. I also have his email as well.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 28, 2011)

flortiz said:


> Hey Im in the same boat as you. I was training in nashville with my instructor but family matters came up. My instructor has informed me that there is only one instructor in San Antonio. I have his Email. The only reaso I could not train with him is because he does his at Lackland Airforce Base. So I dont have anyway to get in,but if you have any kind of military pass or etc. You mught be able to get in and train. Heres my emai.... hapkido.fol@gmail.com My name is fabian and will be glad to give you his email. So far what I know about the instructor is he was trained with master Holcombe Thomas's group. I also have his email as well.


Hello Fabian,

Given that this post is from July of 2004, the OP has hopefully found a school by now and is probably second dan by this point.

Daniel


----------



## Yomi (May 4, 2011)

I realize this is an old post, but just in case someone is still looking or happens across this post looking for a Hapkido instructor in the San Antonio area...

My husband is a 2nd Dan Instructor in Jin Jung Kwan Hapkido.  The organization webpage is http://www.hapkido-usa.com, if you would like to check out the organization.  You will find him listed under Our Location, Mr. Ben Carrasco, San Antonio, TX.  

He has been in the San Antonio area for only about one year now and trains/instructs exclusively in this style.  If you are interested in training or just have questions, he would be happy to speak with you and/or to discuss the possibility of private lessons.  You may contact him through his personal email, at bncarrasco1678@hotmail.com, or by calling 210-569-4175.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 4, 2011)

Welcome to MT, Yomi!

Daniel


----------



## Yomi (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Daniel.  Very kind of you.  : ))


----------



## Yomi (Oct 18, 2012)

Judging by the fact that my husband has two new students who found him through this post, I know people are still reading this thread.  Therefore, I just want to update and let those interested know that the above information is still accurate (www.hapkido-usa.com; bncarrasco@hotmail.com; 210-569-4175).  Additionally, he hopes to open a school here in SA within the next year. He continues to accept questions/comments and is always happy to welcome potential students to attend/observe a class.


----------

